# Does your turbo Cruze use oil?



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

blackonblack said:


> Just curious - I didn't check my oil when new - I have about 11 miles on it now and it is right in the middle of the lines on the stick. I know it will use a little when breaking in, but in the long run do you have to have add oil between oil changes.


You should not need to add any oil in between changes. If you're finding that you need to, then take it in for service. Our cars will consume a small amount of oil, this is normal. Be sure to check the fluid when the car is cold and has been sitting for a bit.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I have 13,800 miles on mine. It doesn't use a drop. And 11 miles on it? Have you driven it home from the dealer yet? Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

No, doesn't consume a noticeable amount.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

No oil consumption that I can tell.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

52k miles, no oil used.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

19,400 and no oil used, I check monthly and the level always stays the same - knock on wood


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Not a drop in the 8,000 mile OCI I did.

"Right in the middle" of the marks on the stick is EXACTLY where it should be. From Chevy's description in the owners manual, it should just be between the two marks. Top hashed area is too much and bottom hashed area is too little.


----------



## Mustang Jim (Jul 28, 2012)

I've got over 15,000 on my 2012 and it has yet to consume any oil.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Just checked it yesterday and there's no oil consumption in about 3500 miles on this change. Mine is toward the top end of the range though.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Our '12 Eco uses a little over the 6000 ish miles between changes, but it's not enough to ever have to add any.


----------

